# [SOLVED] Geforce FX 5200 with Windows 7 (Drivers)



## SimonHuynh95 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys I'm planning the upgrade to Wins 7 and I'm looking for a driver for my video card to run in Windows 7 I've had Windows 7 before and I installed the driver but it doesn't show the Nividia control panel and in a game like counterstrike it just lags, if you guys can find anyone post it here in this thread thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Geforce FX 5200 with Windows 7 (Drivers)*

Nvidia's site doesn't list any 7 drivers for the 5200.


----------



## SimonHuynh95 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Geforce FX 5200 with Windows 7 (Drivers)*

Then what should i do, i really want to upgrade to 7


----------



## SimonHuynh95 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Geforce FX 5200 with Windows 7 (Drivers)*

i can't get a new vid card cause this vid card wasn't bought long ago and i want to keep it as it is.


----------



## SimonHuynh95 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Geforce FX 5200 with Windows 7 (Drivers)*

I don't like using xp anymore so that's why i want to upgrade it to either vista or 7. vista isn't that bad is it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Geforce FX 5200 with Windows 7 (Drivers)*

In my opinion, Vista is the worst OS that MS ever made. Your money would be better spent on updating the GPU vs. purchasing Vista. IMHO


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Geforce FX 5200 with Windows 7 (Drivers)*

That card will work with Windows 7 (some can use Aero and some can't)
Just install seven and it will pick up drivers for it


----------



## SimonHuynh95 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Geforce FX 5200 with Windows 7 (Drivers)*

i'll just install vista then cause i'm getting a new computer later and i don't use it for gaming i just game when i feel like i don't game all the time, what the heck i'll just go with vista cause now most new computers come with 7 it's a lot easier like that. Thanks guys for your replies =]


----------

